
Ask HN: I stumbled upon a new programming paradigm, what should I do next? - morbidhawk
Lately I&#x27;ve been obsessed with the idea of code readability.<p>I tried out different things, and ended up creating a simple transpiler that allows a new way to organize code that greatly improves readability. It&#x27;s a fairly simple syntax and is by no means revolutionary, but I can&#x27;t find a programming paradigm that exactly describes what I&#x27;m doing, it is imperative programming but it has a feature I&#x27;ve never seen elsewhere that helps readability. I&#x27;m thinking there might be a small group of people out there interested in this, possibly some programmers who have done procedural programming.<p>I&#x27;m not sure the best way to introduce this concept and as I haven&#x27;t received much feedback yet I&#x27;m not sure at what stage of maturity this project would be considered to be.<p>I&#x27;m an introvert and I&#x27;m not the entrepreneur type, but with all my wife&#x27;s and son&#x27;s medical needs and our student loans I&#x27;m realizing that it&#x27;s important that I find a way to bring in additional income. I have a stable low stress job (which is ideal for my situation right now) with good long term benefits.<p>My question is what is an effective way to go about introducing this concept, getting feedback, and potentially making some money from it? I don&#x27;t think anyone would pay to use the transpiler as it is a pretty simple concept. I don&#x27;t have any experience writing a book about the topic. I don&#x27;t think open source with donation button would really bring in anything, but open source code is expected by most. And it begs the question though, how mature really is this thing? I can write more readable code now (anecdotal of course) but while it might be ideal to have an end game of eventually a complete readable programming language, that&#x27;s not something I could accomplish alone and my time is limited. Anyways, if there really isn&#x27;t an income opportunity around doing this I&#x27;d like to find out. Is there a way to either make money off this or get more feedback about how valuable this would be?
======
itamarst
Write a blog post, see what people say? And then maybe if you get a lot of
interest you can write a book or do training or just leverage it into getting
a better paying job.

I don't think this is a great income opportunity, though.

Best way to make more income is stable, low-stress job that pays you more than
you get now. They do exist. Might even be your current job, if you can get a
raise. Do some research and see if you're getting paid market rate (e.g. with
Glassdoor, or talking to friends).

------
PaulHoule
You need some kind of demo which will make people get interested, help you get
feedback.

